# Mountain bike with baby seat?



## Geigerin (May 7, 2009)

A friend was cleaning his garage yesterday and brought over one of those baby seats for the back of the bike. His wife uses a pull-behind bike trailer for their son and didn't need it. I was thinking about buying one of those trailers, but this is free.









Are these safe? Does anyone use a seat like that? Just curious...


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We use one & love it. Some people like them & some people don't - same goes for the trailers. I think it is perhaps more relevant where you will be biking with it more than anything. I don't see why whether or not it is a mountain bike matters though, unless you're going mountain biking - which I certainly wouldn't do with a bike seat or trailer.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeguard*
> 
> I don't see why whether or not it is a mountain bike matters though, unless you're going mountain biking - which I certainly wouldn't do with a bike seat or trailer.


This. Please don't take your baby mountain biking!


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

While I wouldn't take a baby mountain biking I could see doing some nice, gentle, non-bumpy single-track. A seat like that would work quite well, I'm sure.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Just make sure the seat hasn't been involved in any recalls, that all the parts are there or that you order replacements if necessary, and that your child is over 2 but not outgrowing the seat and has a properly fitting helmet


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I'm not sure why the recommendation of two - I've never seen that myself & very successfully used a seat with ds this year - he only turn 2 a month ago.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

DH has a seat fitted to his mountain bike, I think there are issues if you have rear suspension though.

Personally I found it hard to get on and off the bike with the seat on, and I found it tricky lifting DS into it. Once I was going I was OK though. To me the huge advantage of the trailer is that I can carry stuff as well as the child. Even a quick trip to the playground usually means I'm carrying drinks, inhalors, snack, spare clothes etc. there is not a lot of space for a rucksack on my back and DS in the seat.

Since you have the seat I would give it a go and see if you get on with it.


----------



## Geigerin (May 7, 2009)

Lol...to be clear, we will not be mountain biking! Yikes. No, I mention the mountain bike because that's what I have, and our friend said this seat was designed for mountain bikes. Whatever that means...I will read the manual and check for safety recalls.

May I ask why not under two? My very stable and standing 8-month old is who would come with me...of course, today is probably the last nice day of the year. But I would like to use it in the spring.

We live near an excellent paved bike path in the city. Most of my grocery shopping is 1-2 miles down that path from our house. I'd like to find a way to do my chores without loading in the car, but walking while wearing or pushing Maddy takes a while. Bike would be perfect!

If you use the trailer, do you find it keeps little ones warm in cooler weather? What about folks who use the bike seat...How often do you ride in cooler weather. I'm a hardy New Englander and am more comfortable with cold/crappy weather, but I'm trying to balance that with safety.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

lifeguard many people feel as though a child's neck isn't strong enough to support the weight of a helmet in the impact before they are two years old and the bones start fusing--hence most people recommending rear-facing until a minimum of 2yo


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I would not have accounted erf with a bike seat.


----------



## fuzzylogic (Nov 3, 2010)

I had a bike seat, and moved instead to the trailer, using it to carry both kid and groceries. The bike is kind of unstable with the seat on, and should you fall, the kid takes the brunt of it. You can usually find used trailers on craigslist......they have a spiffy 5 pt harness and the kids sit low to the ground, so if you tip they don't go anywhere.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Seats come in several designs - ours pretty much completely incases ds - if we fell I have a hard time believing he'd have a scratch on him.


----------

